# Help me identify this stove, please!



## DownBeachDynasty (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased a house and included in the purchase was this stove. I know nothing about stoves and haven't really been able to find any answers with the information I have at hand. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

P.S. we're looking to sell it but don't have a clue what it is worth, if anything.


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2017)

It's an old Franklin style fireplace, Autocrat 76-fh
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/autocrat-76fh-manual.73529/


----------



## DownBeachDynasty (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## hannahg (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a similar situation, I got the stove with the house.  I'm looking to sell the stove.  Any idea how much it's worth?


----------



## begreen (Aug 26, 2018)

Franklin fireplace stoves are worth scrap value. Maybe $50? Is this what you have?


----------



## Apple dumpling (Dec 5, 2018)

DownBeachDynasty said:


> Hello everyone. I recently purchased a house and included in the purchase was this stove. I know nothing about stoves and haven't really been able to find any answers with the information I have at hand. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> P.S. we're looking to sell it but don't have a clue what it is worth, if anything.
> 
> ...


It’s The Great Americana Heating Machine model 76FH. I bought mine in 1978 and have used it since.


----------



## dianeaaronparrott (Jan 27, 2022)

Apple dumpling said:


> It’s The Great Americana Heating Machine model 76FH. I bought mine in 1978 and have used it since.


Do you happened to have the manual for this? anything with specifications measurement away from walls and etc? We just bought a new old home with this exact same wood stove but need manuals for home inspection to approve this stove. pls feel free to email it to me personally at dianeaaronparrott@yahoo.com


----------



## bholler (Jan 27, 2022)

dianeaaronparrott said:


> Do you happened to have the manual for this? anything with specifications measurement away from walls and etc? We just bought a new old home with this exact same wood stove but need manuals for home inspection to approve this stove. pls feel free to email it to me personally at dianeaaronparrott@yahoo.com


If there is a ul tag on the stove that will tell you the required clearances.  If there is no tag it is unlisted and you need to follow NFPA guidelines for unlisted stoves.  Which are basically 36" clearance to combustibles from the stove


----------



## dianeaaronparrott (Jan 27, 2022)

bholler said:


> If there is a ul tag on the stove that will tell you the required clearances.  If there is no tag it is unlisted and you need to follow NFPA guidelines for unlisted stoves.  Which are basically 36" clearance to combustibles from the stove


there is a ul tag on back. But apparently for our Wa. state, the inspector needs to see in manual if its safe for the 1977 Manufactor home that this is in for us to buy.


----------



## dianeaaronparrott (Jan 27, 2022)

Our is very Samiliar up above fireplace stove but its not Autocrat (No A) and our says its MH10418 instead of Autocrat wording as well... What does this mean and what brand is this? Its in very good shape and came with an older 1977 Manufactured House. We need the manual to know if this is made for Manufactured House in Wa. state. that is only thing.


bholler said:


> If there is a ul tag on the stove that will tell you the required clearances.  If there is no tag it is unlisted and you need to follow NFPA guidelines for unlisted stoves.  Which are basically 36" clearance to combustibles from the stove


----------

